# Food Network Internships



## adayinthelife

Hi :talk: !
I'm thinking of where I'd like to complete my Pastry Arts Internship when I finish up school. I was wondering if anyone had ever, or knew of anyone, who had interned at the Food Network? Do they even offer internships, if so what are they like? If not, excuse my ignorance :smiles: :lol: .

Any help would be helpful  !


----------



## dano1

why? sandra lee doesn't need any help.


----------



## cakerookie

Best thing to do is go to the website and e-mail them about it they could proably give you more info.

Rgds Rook


----------



## adayinthelife

Thanks\ !


----------



## foodpump

Uh....Adayinthelife, stop and look at the trees, not the forest. 

Food Network, eh? Not exactly a bakeshop where you can learn about everything pastry related. More like a smoke and mirrors design shop where sesame seeds are crazy-glued to burger buns, chocolate-like paste is brushed onto cardboard garnishes so they can stand the heat of the camera lights, and half-raw turkey rubbed down with KY jelly so it can glisten in the camera viewfinder before getting tossed out with all other bacteria loaded "pretty food", that's been primped to stand the heat of the lights .

OTOH, Foodnetwork maybe a great place to pick up future girlfriend, the kind with the big eyes and nothing between their ears....


----------



## someday

Don't know if that is true man. They have a massive amount of recipes to test out, from television show recipes, cookbook recipes, and website recipes. 

I mean, they have one of the biggest test kitchens in the country if I am not mistaken. 

Would it be a good internship? Not sure. But I think you are confusing a food stylist with a recipe tester/writer.


----------



## adayinthelife

Thank You for all the helpful replies :chef: . I will definitely consider all of my options. :smiles:


----------



## angeliab

They do offer externships.. some folks from my school have went there. I would not know how to go about doing it though. I would just contact them directly and ask questions. I am sure they do have something for you though


----------



## adayinthelife

Thanks for that :chef: . I just want to go to the best possible place where I can learn, you know? Just trying to get all my options straight. I thought The Food Network would be an obvious choice, but I'll definitely continue to research other options now.


----------

